

The couple who helped transform the way we shop - drsim
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-30095454

======
chiph
I can see the IT people missing the statistical approach. Which isn't to
denigrate them -- it's just not something that would occur to people whose
day-to-day jobs involve _not_ throwing data away.

------
skywhopper
So this is the couple we can ultimately blame for the CurrentC initiative.

------
drsim
Really cool story about the couple behind Tesco's loyalty card scheme.

